# Great Smoky Mountains



## breckjon (Oct 16, 2015)

Very thankful to live so close to a photography mecca! I don't visit nearly as often as I should but was fortunate to get out over the weekend. Hope ya'll enjoy my first post!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2015)

Gorgeous photo. Well composed, great color. Has a clean, refreshing dynamic going. Thank you for sharing. 

How many angles did you shoot this from? And what made you decide this composition? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 16, 2015)

The amount of water blur is just right IMO.  Nice shot.

Dave


----------



## sm4him (Oct 16, 2015)

This is HDR?  Not bad.

You must live in my neck of the woods. Unless you're on the OTHER side of the Smokies.  I guess that's *still* my neck of the woods in a global sense, just a bit bigger neck.


----------



## breckjon (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## breckjon (Oct 16, 2015)

sm4him said:


> This is HDR?  Not bad.
> 
> You must live in my neck of the woods. Unless you're on the OTHER side of the Smokies.  I guess that's *still* my neck of the woods in a global sense, just a bit bigger neck.


Yep...it's HDR. I think we are in the same neck! I'm in east TN as well, or what we call God's country!


----------



## breckjon (Oct 16, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Gorgeous photo. Well composed, great color. Has a clean, refreshing dynamic going. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> How many angles did you shoot this from? And what made you decide this composition?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This was actually one of those "last shot of the day" photos. I was almost back to my car and noticed this area of the creek. I almost didnt even get this shot because I had to climb down into a ravine to get to a good angle. I really didnt have too many options on composition because there was only one place to stand without going in the river! Isn't funny how so many times what ends up being the best shot is the one we almost didnt take???


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2015)

breckjon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous photo. Well composed, great color. Has a clean, refreshing dynamic going. Thank you for sharing.
> ...


Neat

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2015)

Very pretty.  You can feel the cool damp air just looking at it.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 23, 2015)

THAT is really pretty!
Welcome, nice introductory shot


----------



## JasonB (Feb 27, 2016)

Very late in posting a reply .......... but that is one beautiful shot........ Love it....


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice control on your colors. I thought for sure the greens were going to be of such a neon green that I got out my sunglasses before opening the picture.  Very nice work.


----------

